# Metal



## soulrage (Apr 5, 2010)

So I am new to the forums and I figured I'd light a bit of a fire for the metalheads here and see where I fit in.

So we can start easy lets say top  bands you are currently listening to.

Divinity. They are a bunch of crazy canadians with a progressive, tech, death metal feel. Their influences are vast. You do commenly hear Death's feel in their sound though. They arnt for the faint of heart. Check out Plasma or lay in the bed youve made.

Into Eternity Sort of like Divinity yet more prog to their sound. One of my favorites. Check out Timeless winter or Buried in oblivion

Savatage. This band to me is timeless. They have an large ang varied discography. The core of the band also makes up Trans Siberian Orchastra. Check out Believe, Handful of rain, Dead winter dead, Edge of thorns, Gutter ballet.

Testament. Bay Area thrash at its finest. They were a second generation band coming behind the likes of Exodus, Megadeth,Metallica, and Slayer. But still my favorite. And of all the above bands my favorite to see live. Chuck Billy is a one of a kind frontman. They also boast an amazing lineup with the mighty Alex Skolnick handling solos.

Death. The band that has influenced 90% of technical death metal bands outthere. Chuck Shuildner was an innovative one of a kind guitarist and song writer. He became very spiritual as his albums grew. We lost him to cancer 8 years ago. The band has had some of the best musicians in extreme metal in its ranks. Check out Symbolic, Voice of the soul, The flesh and the power it holds, Human, Pull the plug.

Evergrey. The swedish prog masters. They boast one of the finest guitar tandams in metal. Tom Englunds smokey deep rasp is as unique as it is amazing. They have a nack for writing catchy, yet techincal tunes that just groove. They also boast beautiful heart felt lyrics. Check out Torn,Recreation day, Im sorry, For every Tear that falls, Solitude within.

Ill leave those for now to see what kind of responses this gets.


----------



## xGoThiCxFoXx (Apr 5, 2010)

oh dude where do i start? lol Death, bounded by blood, lamb of god, nuclear assult, that come to me off the top of my head but i also very in music....oh and acid bath awsome band


----------



## soulrage (Apr 5, 2010)

xGoThiCxFoXx said:


> oh dude where do i start? lol Death, bounded by blood, lamb of god, nuclear assult, that come to me off the top of my head but i also very in music....oh and acid bath awsome band


 

Acid bath tis a shame. Scream of the butterfly was always one of my favorite bass riffs to play. Just that wicked marching line. And  Daxx riggs is an amazing vocalist.Bonded By Blood to me sound too much like thier namesake. Just alittle too generic for my taste.


----------



## xGoThiCxFoXx (Apr 5, 2010)

soulrage said:


> Acid bath tis a shame. Scream of the butterfly was always one of my favorite bass riffs to play. Just that wicked marching line. And Daxx riggs is an amazing vocalist.Bonded By Blood to me sound too much like thier namesake. Just alittle too generic for my taste.


 oh cool u play bass, only acid bath song i know is dead girl but im not very good lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

there is a 20-30 some page thread thats arud here about metal


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad to see more DEATH metalheads instead of black ones. Not that I have anything against black, but the other metal thread was teeming with those Norwegians...

Lemme see....
Dying Fetus (last album, their other ones are too deathcore)
NILE!
Dethklok (can't have metal without Dethklok)
Mors Principium Est - A very interesting one. They blend melodic death metal with black metal vocals and even techno influences, especially in their first two albums. I like the 3rd one the best
Suffocation - If you want the most stereotypical, deathiest technical death metal ever, thes guys are the way to go. AND TWO OF THEM ARE BLACK! Talk about having balls...


----------



## Aden (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, uh, guys
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1708138
Use that


----------

